# How do you know if you're over planted



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a tank that has been low light for several years and is pretty much just crypt wenditi all over with a good amount of java moss on the rocks.

I just ordered some plants, ludwigia, rotala, anubias and hygro. I am assuming I will need to rip out a lot of the crypts in order to keep the tank balanced. This assumes that for a given carbon level, lighting and nutrients, there is a maximum amount of plant growth that can be supported. Is ripping out a good chunk of crypt going to help the new plants or not? 

For a given amount of plants, I can adjust the light duration some to control the nutrient demand. I have 2 watts per gallon and dosing excel. What is the range I should be working in for how long to keep the lights on? Balancing the planted tank seems tougher than my reef tank because at least with the reef tank I can test for the important parameters. How do you know if you have too many plants, too much light, or not enough carbon or nutrients?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd leave the Crypts alone (unless you're just wanting to remove them), plant all the new plants, and just watch what happens. The answer to the "how do you know" question is- you watch the plants. :thumbsup:

Nice thing is that under low light, things move more slowly, so you've got more time to diagnose a problem and figure out the best way to fix it.

I suspect you're going to need to start dosing some macros for all those stems- but that would be the case regardless of the crypts being in the tank.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

So no issue with the crypts sucking up all the carbon?

I notice the hair algae has retreated a bit since adding the excel and the java moss has definitely benefited.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

i keep all kinds of plants in one tank stems,rooted(or what ever its called)they all grow very well


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll probably still pull up some crypts, they have just gotten everywhere. I hate to just throw them out, but that's probably what I'll do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

don't throw them out, you could pot them on for sale or trade forum:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sandie said:


> don't throw them out, you could pot them on for sale or trade forum:thumbsup:


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think they would do well if I pot them.

Really though, isn't it pretty expensive to ship them?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

It's not that expensive, Also, if you've got a smaller tank, even just a 5gl or 10gl, just put some gravel in it with a heater and place it in a windowsill or where it can get some light and just place the yanked crypts there. Top off evaporated water. Its always a good idea to have spare plants. You don't need to scape it either, just let the Crypts grow out.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

If the mass of plants is impeding water circulation around the tank, you're overplanted.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

If you can't see the fish, you might be over planted.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

I would buy some crypts pet stores around here don't usually have many plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Frogmanx82 said:


> I don't think they would do well if I pot them.
> 
> Really though, isn't it pretty expensive to ship them?


Nope. Go to the post office and get some Priority Mail boxes (they're free). I like the little square ones (I think they're 8" square but don't quote me) or some of the rectangular ones that are 2" tall. 

Put the plants in ziplock bags (I usually wrap or roll them in a SLIGHTLY damp paper towel to help keep the plants moist and give them some support against getting crushed/broken), suck the air out of the bag to make sure the plants won't go bouncing around inside and get all broken up, and then nestle the plants in the middle of packing materials (shredded newspaper, packing peanuts, whatever).

Shipping costs about $6-10 depending on the size of the box and total weight, and you can pass that cost to whoever wants the plants. Most of us use PayPal accounts due to the easy $$ transfers.

I _*think*_ there's also a sticky with shipping tips at the top of the S&S forum?


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah those priority flat rate boxes are great pack a whole bunch of weight in the box and it all goes for a flat price no matter the weight.

You can order the boxes free online and you can use a small box and ship for about six bucks with tracking. Even the larger boxes would work for long stem plants and could be shipped for about ten bucks

Prices withought tracking last I knew pay pal gives you a deal if you print labels online and the prices are even cheaper. And if you get tracking it helps if someone tries to get their money back saying they did not receive. Pay pal almost always sides with the buyer if no tracking is provided.

* 1- Small Flat Rate Box (8 5/8" x 5 3/8" x 1 5/8") $4.95
* 1- Medium Flat Rate Box (11" x 8 1/2" x 5 1/2") $10.70
* 1- Medium Flat Rate Box (11 7/8" x 3 3/8" x 13 5/8") $10.70
* 1- Large Flat Rate Box (12 1/4" x 12 1/4" x 6") $14.50


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I've paid with paypal before but never received money from them. It looks pretty easy.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

If the plants are pushing the top off of your tank, you might be over planted.


----------



## Anubias (Jan 16, 2010)

If the fish can't swim, you're probably over planted.


----------

